# I have wrecked another one.



## chickwwrekniss (May 30, 2005)

I need somebodys help and advice. I rear ended someone
and I need a front clip for a 91 maxima. Where do I start
I am a college student and I don't have a whole lot of cash.
But I have to save my baby. The body is beautiful and in excellent
condition and I don't want to give her up. The labor is free so I just 
need help in finding out the best way to fix her. Anyone got one cheap?
Help? :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.car-part.com
ebay
forums.maxima.org
autogator
autotrader


----------

